# need some information on hypnotherapy



## 14486 (Mar 20, 2007)

I have had IBS pain for 2 years now every day. I've tried antidepressants and stomach meds and nothing has worked. They've all just given me horrible side effects. I'm interested in trying hypnotherapy. I would like to know how I can find places in my area that do this. I also would like to find out what all is involved and how it can help someone with digestive pain. I just don't even know where to begin.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh god bless mlr - I'm so sorry you are having a rough time - and I'm sorry cos I probably can't be of much help in the area of hypno plus I'm a Brit - so why am I posting??I was just wondering whether you'd considered acupuncture - since you are clearly somebody who is open and ready to embrace alternative therapies.Now I haven't had it for the symptoms you describe but did find it of some benefit (though to be honest - I was really too sick be the time I gave it a whirl) - I was, at that time having really serious problems sleeping and it certainly helped - though I think the benefits were short-term.Now you'd have to find somebody in your area and obviously a personal rec would be better wouldn't it - I dunno, just a thought.All the best anywaySue


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I think if you looked around the Cognative Behavioural/Hypnotherapy Board you would probably find a place to start. Both eric and cookies4marilyn have had real success with the home hypnotherapy program "Mike's Tapes" and eric will possibly have some info if you are looking for a therapist in your area.Good luck.Mark


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yep the CBT and HT board is a great place to start.For at  home Mike's tapes www.ibsaudioprogram.com is the one most people here have used.For a see a person hypnotherapy look at www.ibshypnosis.com that has a list of people trained in a set of sessions that works well in clinical trials.I did CBT for my IBS and it greatly reduced the terrible pain I was in.Basically it helps IMO because how your brain/mind respond to the pain can ramp it up or damp it down. These techniques help you get into calm it down mode even though ramp it up tends to be what most of us do.K.


----------



## 14486 (Mar 20, 2007)

[quote name='SueV' date='Apr 27 2007, 06:04 PM' post='117213']Oh god bless mlr - I'm so sorry you are having a rough time - and I'm sorry cos I probably can't be of much help in the area of hypno plus I'm a Brit - so why am I posting??
I was just wondering whether you'd considered acupuncture - since you are clearly somebody who is open and ready to embrace alternative therapies.I did try accupuncture about a year and a half ago and it really didn't help me. Thanks for the thought though. I did order some CD's for hypnosis that my husband found online a couple of days ago. I'm praying that they help some. This week has been my worst ever. I just have honestly felt like giving up - a lot of my extra pain this week I believe has come from anxiety. I have been trying some new doses of meds and they just haven't been working out for me. My whole digestive system is sore all day from top to bottom. I've lost 8 pounds in a week because eating and drinking are just so painful. There has to be light at the end of the tunnel someway, somehow. Thanks all of you for your advice.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Mir, do you know if the tapes your husband ordered were Mike's tapes? The IBS aduio 100 program?Not all of the home courses for IBS are the same.also just fyiHT and CBT lots of information very impressivehttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...hl=hypnotherapyand just fyi for the info"FYI UNC "Digest""Ask the ExpertStephan R. Weinland, PhDQuestion Why see a psychologist when the diagnosis is IBS?Many people experience distress and anxietywhen their doctor makes a recommendation thatthey see a psychologist. This reaction often comes from the belief that a referral to a psychologist carries with it assumptions about symptoms being â€œall in your headâ€ or the result of â€œmental illnessâ€.These are two of the biggest misconceptionsabout the practice of psychology in a medicalsetting, and they can often stand in the way ofpatients achieving a meaningful reduction insymptoms. In this column, I hope to dispel someof these misconceptions around psychology in amedical setting, and in doing so communicate afew of the benefits you might be able to achievein working with a psychologist to address yoursymptoms of IBS."http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=60484


----------



## 14486 (Mar 20, 2007)

No, they aren't the same ones. They just came today and they're in the other room. I forget the name, but I'm going to try them tonight. Thanks for the useful information. Wish me luck. I am so frustrated.


----------

